# Yote #10 for the year!!!!



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

It's been a long dry spell, but I finally got another yote today. The temp was 42 degrees and 20 mph winds. We lost almost all of our snow in the feilds today. I spotted this yote sleeping on a hillside a half mile off the road and had a hard time making a positive ID on it until it woke up and raised it's head up. I try to make a blind stalk on it and by the time I crested the hill where I thought I would be able to see it, it was gone. I try calling and nothing. I went out further into the section and got on it's tracks and followed them all teh way accross the section and into the neighboring section to the south. I'm now about 1 1/2 miles from my pickup. I walk back to my truck with my tongue hanging out by the time I get back. I drive a couple miles to the south and glass the section that the tracks had went into. There it is, sleeping on another hillside. This time I have to come in from the north due to the lay of the land. After another 1/2 mile stalk, I crest the hill and it's laying about 200 yds straight south of me. The wind is at 20 mph out of the west so I allow about 10 inches for wind drift at 200 and connect when I shoot. I had to shoot it again after it tried getting to make an escape.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## Draker (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice shot! What caliber?


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Drake, 22-250 40grn hp


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I heard of 2 dif. coyote sightings durring the day yesterday. Both b4 noon. Good shot!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Are they worth anything? To bad you couldn't be getting 80 bucks a yote like we did in the late 70's. If you got 20 yotes you could buy a new snowmobile back then... or buy extra nice Christmas presents!


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice!

We lost a lot of snow here yesterday also.

YotreSlapper


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Nice!! forgot to write it..


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Only been getting about $15 a pelt this year. Some of the better pelts will bring $25 top.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

It sucks they aren't worth anything.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey dogslayer look in your rearview mirror because 11 more coyotes and I got you beat!


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

If you're getting $15-25 be happy.I don't know anyone getting anything close to that.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

idk anyone who even takes them around here.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

i went to a trader earlier this year and they were offering 15$ for the better ones and 10$ for not so good ones. unless they changed i am guessing they will be around that.... also congrats


----------

